# Miss World 2006 is...



## v2 (Oct 1, 2006)

...Tatiana Kucharova from Czech Republic! Congratulations Pisis


----------



## Clave (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, we were together for a while but then I dumped her because she was too dumb...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2006)

And then u woke up....


----------



## Pisis (Oct 1, 2006)

...next to Miss Jamaica.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

Hmmm Hmmm damn she is nice. I just got done watching a thing about that on TV.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2006)

worst smile ever


----------



## ndicki (Oct 2, 2006)

I knew I was right to buy a Skoda! Now all I have to do is get close enough to her...


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 2, 2006)

FINGER LICKING GOOD. 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2006)

Honestly, I have to see her bikini picture to truly judge her 100%... She looks kinda thick and her boobs look huge, maybe....


----------



## Erich (Oct 2, 2006)

not sure how big here boobs are as it looks like a compression fit, pushing her chest in to make her look wide. Right a bikini is needed........

here, here


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 3, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> worst smile ever



I'm with Lanc.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 4, 2006)

i think me and Matt need to be on next year's judging panel.......


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 4, 2006)

I would throw a hotdog down her hallway any day and twice on Sunday!!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

She'd miss it. Eyes are too wide for stereoscopic vision.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 4, 2006)

Ahhhh, I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating chips. 

Beans maybe, but not chips.


----------



## Chief (Oct 4, 2006)

Just by looking at her I can tell she's as loopy as they come. It's a shame as they're usually the hottest until you hear them talk, laugh, think out loud.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, she does look like she has the minimun amount of brain cells to survive, however I wouldn't kick her out...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 5, 2006)

For sex, brain cells aren't really neccessary...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2006)

True...


----------

